# SFW furry discord



## GentleButter (Jan 25, 2021)

Anyone a member of SFW furry discords? 
I just joined two public ones
AmbientForest and fluffyabyss

Drop yours below!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 25, 2021)

SFW places are a nice escape from the internet


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 25, 2021)

Certainly! I love RP, I just don't enjoy NSFW rp.

(not dissing anyone who does like NSFW tho. You do you, boo.)


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 26, 2021)

A lot of them have patreon exclusive RP threads only which makes me saaad


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 26, 2021)

The furry_irl discord has SFW spaces, as does the exclusive secret server you can join if you get 10k karma on r/furry_irl


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 26, 2021)

Thanks, friend!


----------



## P3@c#3s (Dec 18, 2021)

So, I'm new to discord, and I may just be an idiot. But I can't find a way to look up servers or groups. Can anyone help me here? I'd really like to talk to people


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 18, 2021)

P3@c#3s said:


> So, I'm new to discord, and I may just be an idiot. But I can't find a way to look up servers or groups. Can anyone help me here? I'd really like to talk to people



Some of them are invite-only. 

On the left side you should see: 






Click the green lookin' compass to start browsing. Otherwise, you can scroll through some threads here and possibly find one: https://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/videos-and-links/


----------



## P3@c#3s (Dec 18, 2021)

Yea, I don't have the compass. I have to have invite or friend. Idk, maybe it's because I'm on mobile. Thanks for the reply tho


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 19, 2021)

P3@c#3s said:


> Yea, I don't have the compass. I have to have invite or friend. Idk, maybe it's because I'm on mobile. Thanks for the reply tho View attachment 124501


DX After a quick google search it looks like browsing public servers might not be an option for mobile yet...


----------



## P3@c#3s (Dec 19, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> DX After a quick google search it looks like browsing public servers might not be an option for mobile yet...


Ahhh, I figured. Haven't had time to really do much with it. But thanks for help


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 16, 2022)

GentleButter said:


> Anyone a member of SFW furry discords?
> I just joined two public ones
> AmbientForest and fluffyabyss
> 
> Drop yours below!


Most of RAWR is sfw! the nsfw area is role-gated and is one of the quietest areas of the server anyway. It's totally unnecessary if you're not interested in that stuff. See the ad in my sig for more details &/or message me for the invite link!


----------

